# I still miss you Luna!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The thread about the nasty little attack dog got me thinking about my Luna. It will be the one year anniversary of her tragic and too young death next week.


When we wanted a Northern Breed (Malamute) we were worried about all the things we heard. Dog aggression, food aggression and VERY high prey drive. We wanted something that could come along horseback riding, could get along with our dogs and cat as well as go everywhere with us. Everywhere included my families houses and they all had dogs/cats/toy dogs. 

Well, we wanted her so we prepared to put in a LOT of work to have her. We took off 4 weeks from work (alternating weeks) so she wouldn't be alone her first weeks in the house and enrolled her in two separate puppy classes (same trainer). So, 4 days a week she had puppy socialization and training classes. 

When it was time for us to go back to work we put her in doggy day care the 3 days of the week that she would be alone in the house AND we continued her puppy classes until she was of age to go into regular obedience classes. Once she was leash trained properly, every day she'd go horseback riding with us. At first on a long leash and later when I knew she would recall without hesitating (when she was about a year and a half old) she was allowed loose with us. Our rides would take us over neighboring farms (about 1300 acres) and she had to pass livestock, other dogs, cats, lots of people as well crossing roads/railroad tracks. 

Luna was an awesome dog and it was only due to VERY hard work and a LOT of time put into her. I think all that work allowed her to enrich our lives and let her live HER life to the very fullest. She never got left behind and was always part of the 'action' because she could participate like a lady.


Her first day home with us, playing in a pile of leaves.










Sent to her dogbed while we ate dinner. Amusing herself with her plastic keys. Those had to be replaced for her constantly even into adulthood. She loved her keys.










Her first snowstorm. She was a true snowdog and totally in her element when it was cold and snowy.










As an adult once we moved to Oregon. SHe's hanging out in the backyard.










The week before her tragic death. Sitting on a rock watching the tide come in.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Luna was so cute! Were Mowmow and Luna together?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

They met a few times, I got MowMow after my divorce and my husband had gotten custody of Luna. Luna would spend every other weekend with me so they met about 6 or 7 times. He was always afraid of her though. She was pretty exuberant and her medication (for epilepsy) made her very clumsy so she' step and fall on him by accident. 

My ex husband moved and during the move someone left the front door open. He didn't have Luna in a secure place so she slipped out and went for a walk. She was hit by a car about 2 miles from her new home.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What? Poor thing! >< Sorry to hear that. I didn't know dogs could get epilepsy..


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful dog. *Hugs*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you, she was an amazing girl. My X didn't even have the cojones to call me himself, he had his best friend call me and tell me. I guess my X was smart not to tell me in person because I think I would have hurt him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous dog!! atback


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would have hurt him too.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry! She is absoluetely gorgeous! The name suited her aswell
R.I.P Luna


----------

